# Lan-Party mit Wlan realisieren ?



## Quade3 (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich wollte in zwei Wochen eine kleine Lan-Party mit insgesamt 8 Teilnehmern veranstalten. 
Es besteht die Möglichkeit einen Gigabit Switch zu verwenden, allerdings ist die Verkabelung doch mit relativ viel Aufwand verbunden, daher wollte ich diesen Schritt gerne meiden.
Da unser Heimnetzwerk inzwischen über einen AC-Wlan Router mit Dual Band (2,4ghz=450mbit/ 5ghz=1300mbit) spiele ich mit dem Gedanken den Komfortableren Weg zu gehen.
Meint ihr die Bandbreite würde für 8 Personen ausreichen?
Zu bedenken gilt, dass neben den 8 Computern zahlreiche andere Geräte wie Tablets, Konsolen oder Handys im Wlan eingebucht sind.
Das Wohnzimmer befindet sich in der selben Etage und wird durch zwei Wände vom Router getrennt.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

Jein, WLAN hat gegenüber LAN halt einige Nachteile, beispielsweise die Shared Bandbreite. Auch beschränken manche Router die Anzahl der im WLAN angemeldeten Geräte künstlich.


----------



## xpSyk (27. Dezember 2013)

Macht das nicht! Kauft euch lieber einen Lan-Switch das geht super


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Dezember 2013)

Theoretisch (und bei gutem Router technisch) möglich ist das schon aber ihr werdet da eher keinen Spaß haben. Gerade bei Spielen wo es auf niedrige und konstante Pings ankommt wird euch das WLAN bei so vielen Personen durcheinander wahrscheinlich häufig Netzwerklags bescheren.
Wenn ohnehin ein Router/Switch zur Verfügung steht würde ich zumindest alle vorhandenen Ports mit Kabeln verwenden - je weniger Leute das WLan nutzen müssen desto besser.

Falls bei 8 Personen aber jeder 5€ übrig hat wäre ein 8er Switch und 8 günstige Kabel aber die bedeutend bessere Version.


----------



## ryzen1 (27. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst auch zu sechst mit nem Lupo in den Urlaub fahren^^

Ich würde ganz klar den Switch nehmen. Die Verkabelung ist meist eh egal für ne LAN Party, solange man an seinem Rechner sitzen und spielen kann


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

Idealerweise steht dann im Keller der Server, von dem geht ein CAT7 Verlegekabel auf den Dachboden, von dort wird auf die Zimmer des Obergeschosses verteilt. Vom Keller aus werden die Zimmer im Erdgeschoss versorgt. Mit so einer Config hat man sehr lange ruhe, wenn die Bandbreite nicht mehr reicht, einfach die Switches gegen 10gbit oder das dann aktuelle austauschen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Dezember 2013)

Aha, wieder einer der den CAT7-Bauernfängern mit RJ45 Anschluss auf den Leim gegangen ist 

Bei üblichem Anschluss über die bekannten RJ45-Stecker ist CAT7 völliger Humbug weil die Stecker nur CAT6-Level haben, sprich ein CAT7 Kabel hat bei nicht industriellen Steckerverbindungen Null Vorteil gegenüber einem CAT6 und bringt nur dem Verkäufer mehr Asche in die Tasche.

Mittlerweile steht das sogar auf Wiki^^


			
				wiki schrieb:
			
		

> Der RJ-45-Stecker (siehe vorige Kategorien) kann diese Spezifikationen  aufgrund der engen Kontaktanordnung nicht erfüllen; alle  RJ-45-CAT-7-Patchkabel sind ein Etikettenschwindel (wie auch  RJ-45-CAT-7-Netzwerkdosen und -Panels). Um Netzwerkkomponenten gemäß  CAT-7 herzustellen, wurden eigens neue Steckverbindungen konzipiert, die  im Wesentlichen den Abstand zwischen den Adernpaaren vergrößern.



Für mindestens 10.000 MBit über 100m reicht auch ein CAT6 locker aus... und die Übertragungsrate schaffen nicht mal SSD-RAIDs momentan^^


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

I know. Aber CAT 7 hat den vorteil, in 10 Jahren nicht alles neu verlegen zu müssen. Dann reicht einfach ein Austausch der Aktiven Netzwerkkomponenten.
Es ist übrigens kein Probel, das fest Verlegte Kabelnetzwerk CAT/ konform zu gestalten. Siehe GG-45.

P.S. S-ATA SSDs nicht. Aber mit einem RAID auf PCI-E SSDs bekommt man auch InfiniBand klein.


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Idealerweise steht dann im Keller der Server, von dem geht ein CAT7 Verlegekabel auf den Dachboden, von dort wird auf die Zimmer des Obergeschosses verteilt. Vom Keller aus werden die Zimmer im Erdgeschoss versorgt. Mit so einer Config hat man sehr lange ruhe, wenn die Bandbreite nicht mehr reicht, einfach die Switches gegen 10gbit oder das dann aktuelle austauschen.


 
Äh, es ging um ne stinknormale Lanparty, da wird er wohl kaum das komplette Haus neu verkabeln.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Dezember 2013)

Man wird doch noch Anforderungen stellen dürfen. Die Northconinfrastruktur muss schon erreicht werden


----------



## Quade3 (27. Dezember 2013)

Denke ihr habt recht, wir werden dann wohl oder übel auf die alt bewährte Methode zurückgreifen.
Danke für eure Ratschläge.


----------



## Darknesss (27. Dezember 2013)

Für ne Lan reicht normalerweise auch locker ein 100mbit Switch und Cat 5 Kabel.
Es geht ja nicht darum, große Datenmengen zu bewegen, sondern einen niedrigen Ping und eine konstante Verbindung zu haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Dezember 2013)

Darknesss schrieb:


> Für ne Lan reicht normalerweise auch locker ein 100mbit Switch und Cat 5 Kabel.
> Es geht ja nicht darum, große Datenmengen zu bewegen, sondern einen niedrigen Ping und eine konstante Verbindung zu haben.


 
So ist es. Wobei ich aus Erfahrung da eher zu nem Gigabit-Switch greifen würde auch weil die heute quasi nicht mehr teurer sind.
Es kam (zumindest bei uns) nicht grade selten vor dass dier Teilnehmer untereinander noch recht große Datenmengen (Musik, Spielemods usw.) kopieren mussten was bei 10MB/s ziemlich zäh ist und vor allem andere Spieler die schnellen Pings kosten kann.
Mit nem GBit ist das alles in ein paar Minuten erledigt.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Dezember 2013)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So ist es. Wobei ich aus Erfahrung da eher zu nem Gigabit-Switch greifen würde auch weil die heute quasi nicht mehr teurer sind.
> Es kam (zumindest bei uns) nicht grade selten vor dass dier Teilnehmer untereinander noch recht große Datenmengen (Musik, Spielemods usw.) kopieren mussten was bei 10MB/s ziemlich zäh ist und vor allem andere Spieler die schnellen Pings kosten kann.
> Mit nem GBit ist das alles in ein paar Minuten erledigt.


 
sic! also, wer zur 30c3 fährt: ruhig ein paar TBs mehr mitnehmen...


----------



## Quade3 (27. Dezember 2013)

Ein 100mbit reicht mMn. nicht mehr für ne LAN.
Während einer LAN zockt man schließlich nicht nur sondern tauscht auch Daten aus


----------



## TheBadFrag (27. Dezember 2013)

Eine LAN Party über WLAN geht doch garnicht. Das ist dann eine WLAN Party.


----------



## crae (27. Dezember 2013)

Haha, Flachwitz ftw^^ ...Fehlt nur noch, dass jemand übers WLAN-Kabel stolpert, hmm 

mfg, crae


----------



## keinnick (27. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Eine LAN Party über WLAN geht doch garnicht. Das ist dann eine WLAN Party.


 
Du Klugscheißer Besserwisser!


----------



## N00bler (28. Dezember 2013)

Mach die lieber die Mühe und verkabel alles, mit Wlan wirst du nicht unbedingt glücklich.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Dezember 2013)

Auserdem macht das verkabeln doch spaß+gehort doch zu einer richtigen lan dazu


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2013)

Lan ohne Kabel ist wie Elektroauto fahren. Nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## MonKAY (29. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lan ohne Kabel ist wie Elektroauto fahren. Nix halbes und nix ganzes.


 Da ist wohl jemand noch nie Elektroauto gefahren.


----------



## ЯoCaT (29. Dezember 2013)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Lan ohne Kabel ist wie Elektroauto fahren. Nix halbes und nix ganzes.



Ach... das Drehmoment ist schon nett


----------



## captainsott (29. Dezember 2013)

Keine Gute Idee da gibts nur das gute alte Kabel und am besten mit 1Gbit


----------



## TheBadFrag (29. Dezember 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Da ist wohl jemand noch nie Elektroauto gefahren.


 Nicht nur gefahren, sondern auch schon repariert.

Ihr kauft einfach einen 8 Port Switch und einen 5 Port Switch und jeder kauft sich ein LAN Kabel. Beste Lösung. Für die Switches legen dann alle zusammen. Das sind 5,63€ für jeden. Einmal MC Donalds fressen ist teurer. Nicht vergessen auch noch ein LAN Kabel zum verbinden der beiden Switches zu kaufen.

D-Link DGS-108, 8-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
D-Link DGS-105, 5-Port Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ihr mit 8 Mann seit, dann sind 11 der 13 Ports belegt. Können also noch 2 kommen. Da nen 2. 8 Port Switch ja nicht wirklich teurer ist, kann man natürlich auch gleich 2x 8 Port nehmen.


----------



## Aer0 (29. Dezember 2013)

also 5 leute am zocken per 300 mbit wlan mit 3 balken in windows empfang reicht locker aus, spiele brauchen nur eine kleine bandbreite, solange die internetleitung nicht überlastet wird bleibt der ping klein und es sollte ohne probleme klappen.


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2013)

WLAN? wtf?

Zu einer anständigen LAN gehören natürlich die kreuz-und-quer gespannten Kabel, die man dann im Laufe der Zeit mit Süßigkeitenverpackungen und Pizzakartons und leeren Softdrinkflaschen überlagert. Keine halben Sachen machen!


----------

